# HalfAssKustoms Thread



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So Im new to the site. Been a looker for a lil while, Now ready to post.

So I started building models way back in 1992, Back when L/R mag came out with there Bike/model car mag. I was hooked. I saw the 1st issue and knew I had to build LowRiders. But so found out the LowRiders were a lot of $$$$ if you didnt have the hook up with all the parts. So I only made 2 that made the mag. the rest just turned in to parts. Then back in the late 90's the whole inport look got big and did 2 of those. Then in 03 the RATROD blow up and I was hooked on that and still am...............

BUT I just joined this site and the Los Boulevardos site and WOW I didnt even know that the whole 60's 70's lowrider look was still out there. Growing up in SoCal in the 90's and 2000's it was all about the new skool lowrider look. Not the old skool unless you were doing a bomb.

So with all that being said the 60's 70's look is what Im going to try to do now. 

Anyways here are the only 2 L/R that I saved....Nothing good just is what it is. Hope you like them.

1st one is a 70 impala with the Creepy T motor and the Mummy Machine inside stuff.


















Then theres this 1955 belair 


















These 2 models are over 15 yrs old.

Thats it for now. Will post more later.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:WELCOME TO THE FORUM HOMIE, LOOKY-LOOIN WILL GET U HOOKED TO THIS SITE

POST A LINK TO Los Boulevardos site, NEVER HEARD OF IT


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to LIL. Nice builds.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Heres the link.http://losboulevardosmessageboard.com/

Its a great site for the 70's lowrider seen.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome, nice stuff!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

cool bro, glad to see you here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So like I said I made to turner. 1 was a inport, the other I wanted to make a GM car and give it a wide boddy kit look.


















And for the GM car.










Not a big fan of the way ether came out. Wanted them to look a lot better. BUT OH WELL. DONT CARE TO CHANGED THEM NOW.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Back about 5-6 yrs ago I wanted to make a kustom wagon. I didnt have any lowrider parts so I went with the RatRod/Rockabilly look.

1961 Impala wagon.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

halfasskustoms said:


> Back about 5-6 yrs ago I wanted to make a kustom wagon. I didnt have any lowrider parts so I went with the RatRod/Rockabilly look.
> 
> 1961 Impala wagon.


 Nice 61 wagon .welcome


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Chevyman.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

cool wagon homie


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

any pic of that green car behind the wagon looks like a limo ?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dude, that wagon is insane! Nice job mate


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> Back about 5-6 yrs ago I wanted to make a kustom wagon. I didnt have any lowrider parts so I went with the RatRod/Rockabilly look.1961 Impala wagon.


damn :wow: this is badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

nice 61 bro


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks you guys. As requested. That green thing in the back. Started life looking like this.










And then ended up looking like this. Now I was done with it for 5 yrs now but seeing the shit on here, Im going to redo it and make it look even kooler.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Projects look great nice work bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks you guys. As requested. That green thing in the back. Started life looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: Damn thats sick!!!


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

shit is sick


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> dude, that wagon is insane! Nice job mate


X-2 & WELCOME TO THE FORUM:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a BoxStock 61 Impala Dragcar. I painted it a primer white and put plugwires and a diff air cleanerand no hood.

So not 100% BoxStock. But still kool lookin.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice work U SEE THAT PASADENA CA 

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Iv ever seen the real car befor, All the decals on the car came with the kit.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont know if this is BoxStock or not. I beleave its for the most part it is. Just wanted to make a kool lookin car from the 50's.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So in my 1st post I said that in 03 the RatRod movement blow up in socal and so did my models. 

I didnt know what to do for my 1st ratrod and I had a 32 caddy that fell apart so I said this is going to be it.

Its a 1932 caddy V16. In 04 it made *Model car mag*, from a show I took it to in Oxnard CA. That was kool.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

your builds look clean homie good work on them!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> your builds look clean homie good work on them!:thumbsup:uffin:


Thanks man.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks you guys. As requested. That green thing in the back. Started life looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap that is cool.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like that chopped limo and the v16 caddy


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

To go with the RatRod theme. My 2nd Rod came out great. 

32 ford sedan.


















Anyways more later.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wanted to do something that NO ONE HAS done yet, So I started with this









And ended up with this.


























I know Its "ratrod" looking but its all hotrod to me.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> To go with the RatRod theme. My 2nd Rod came out great.
> 
> 32 ford sedan.
> 
> ...


thats cool!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Wanted to do something that NO ONE HAS done yet, So I started with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> Wanted to do something that NO ONE HAS done yet, So I started with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never thought those style of kits could be cool. Thinking about not passing one up so quickly. great concepts!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> i never thought those style of kits could be cool. Thinking about not passing one up so quickly. great concepts!


Thanks PHXKSTM.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great builds!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I all so made a GARAGE. More of a old skool style gas station garage.



































.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


> great builds!:thumbsup:


Thanks man.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice garage homie!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I all so made a GARAGE. More of a old skool style gas station garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice garage and clean builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I did this merc about 5 or 6 yr ago. Cut the post out and droped it. Put new motor in it and a TV in the headliner.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I did this merc about 5 or 6 yr ago. Cut the post out and droped it. Put new motor in it and a TV in the headliner.


cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I made this 49 shoebox to look like it just came back from the slatflats.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I made this 49 shoebox to look like it just came back from the slatflats.


always some cool ass rides in here homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> always some cool ass rides in here homie!!:thumbsup:


Thanks man. It seens like you one of my biggest fans. So thanks.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

nice models bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> nice models bro! :thumbsup:


Thanks man.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So after 4/12 yr now I'm starting something new. Did a trade with phxkstm. And now I started it. A custom made 62 chevy wagon.




























I love this thing.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Glad it allgot there in one piece. Exicted to see how it turns out


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That custom duece wagon got my attention ! :drama:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm going to take my time with this one and do it up right.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> So after 4/12 yr now I'm starting something new. Did a trade with phxkstm. And now I started it. A custom made 62 chevy wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna be interesting.I'll keep a look out on this one.Can't wait to see it finished.Do a crazy interior wey.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> So after 4/12 yr now I'm starting something new. Did a trade with phxkstm. And now I started it. A custom made 62 chevy wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what style are you going with this one?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> what style are you going with this one?


 I have no idea. Love to say LR but no clue right now. I'm not a lowrod fan, but it might need up like that.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I have no idea. Love to say LR but no clue right now. I'm not a lowrod fan, but it might need up like that.


60's style would be bad ass!!! since it already has kustom body work...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> I made this 49 shoebox to look like it just came back from the slatflats.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I think the 60's custom look is the way its going to be in the long run. Tingos is going to do the inside so most likly its going to go with the 60's custom lowrider look.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

cool bro thats gonna be bad ass


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I did this a while ago. It's a kit bashed to hell 29 ford. It has the motor and front end from the miss deal drag car kit. The cab was cut and shortened with a custom dash from a 29 ford roll pan, custom seats, custom shifter. The frame is a 32 ford cut to fit. Has a custom gas tank. And all in all it's a right hand drive.




























Anyways it all ratrod but I love it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> So after 4/12 yr now I'm starting something new. Did a trade with phxkstm. And now I started it. A custom made 62 chevy wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics aren't working....i love me some wagons!! fix it fix it!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> I did this a while ago. It's a kit bashed to hell 29 ford. It has the motor and front end from the miss deal drag car kit. The cab was cut and shortened with a custom dash from a 29 ford roll pan, custom seats, custom shifter. The frame is a 32 ford cut to fit. Has a custom gas tank. And all in all it's a right hand drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice as hell!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> pics aren't working....i love me some wagons!! fix it fix it!!!


I got it fixed. Look now.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Nice as hell!! :thumbsup:


Thanks man.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

tight detail.....looking real nice...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I just started this today. I know it's a bomb. I also knew that I wouldn't get it done in time for the contest for the bomb off. It's the 39 chevy lowrider kit.







And I'm going for this look.














That old 70's custom look.Going to make it look like this.







Going with the gloss black and copper or goldWhat do you thinks


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I did this 1 a while ago aswell. It's a 32 speed wagon. Made to look like a RatRod woody with a V10 in it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You're ideas are flat out fuckin kool!!I'm new to LIL and I remember your work from the Coffin Corner!The chopped hispono suiza was a big hit over there too!!I can't wait to see how the 62 wagon comes out!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> I all so made a GARAGE. More of a old skool style gas station garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer wey


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> So after 4/12 yr now I'm starting something new. Did a trade with phxkstm. And now I started it. A custom made 62 chevy wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't wait. I just hope I can paint it good to show off your work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got somebadass rides bro!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> You got somebadass rides bro!!


That's man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TINGOS ain't gonna let you down,I'm thinking of sending one of mine. Can't wait to see how the wagon comes out.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> TINGOS ain't gonna let you down,I'm thinking of sending one of mine. Can't wait to see how the wagon comes out.


I know me too I cant wait to see how it comes out,that ***** TINGOS gets down crazy.lol.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Sick should be bad ass coming from you


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> I know me too I cant wait to see how it comes out,that ***** TINGOS gets down crazy.lol.


Yo "*****" So I thought you were white......U telling me you Black "*****"...........................................lol

U a funny guy youz is.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*AWE*



halfasskustoms said:


> Yo "*****" So I thought you were white......U telling me you Black "*****"...........................................lol
> 
> U a funny guy youz is.


I know my profile pic is black & White,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

NOPE,MEXICAN,TINGOS IS RAZA,32 YEARS OLD.No mas que I'm from the era of 90's gangsta rap & everybody I know says *****.Soy chicano wey.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> I know my profile pic is black & White,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> NOPE,MEXICAN,TINGOS IS RAZA,32 YEARS OLD.No mas que I'm from the era of 90's gangsta rap & everybody I know says *****.Soy chicano wey.


I know Im fucking with you..........Homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> halfasskustoms said:
> 
> 
> > So after 4/12 yr now I'm starting something new. Did a trade with phxkstm. And now I started it. A custom made 62 chevy wagon.
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> halfasskustoms said:
> 
> 
> > So after 4/12 yr now I'm starting something new. Did a trade with phxkstm. And now I started it. A custom made 62 chevy wagon.
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

DuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuDe I like that name. I'll keep it. So With that being said. How bout a late 60's-70's lowrider.....with CRAGERS and some crazy 60's kustom paint job. With maybe som shag carpet in there.

What U think.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



halfasskustoms said:


> DuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuDe I like that name. I'll keep it. So With that being said. How bout a late 60's-70's lowrider.....with CRAGERS and some crazy 60's kustom paint job. With maybe som shag carpet in there. What U think.


 "no dice Chino,I decide whats best for the silhouette's,,and this aint it"lol,sorry thats from a movie.I dont have shag carpet but can make it look 60's-70's style.What colors you want?Did you notice that I'm doing the body work on that top piece?lol..........Cragars,,,yes!!!! with a body drop.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

use a wire brush against felt to make shag


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Like I said on the PH with you.........U color it anyway you want.....Its a free for all for what ever your mind can think of.

And YES I did see that great lookin body work........Thanks one less thing I get to do.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

did this lastnite wey,went to sleep just going brain dead of a back seat.lol.I think the perfect one popped in my head lastnite.So back seat tonite when I get off work cause this hoe will be done on Tuesday.Cross yo fingers


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:sick work


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Great to see some things getting done to the wagon. Looks great!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I HATE IT....................J/K I LOVE it soooooo far. It's lookin better and better every time you post pics of it. Keep it up can't wait to see it done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice work on the wheel wells bro! i can already see mirrors running through there!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see what he dose with it. I have NO idea were he going with it. So can't wait for update pics.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I made this one a while ago. A 29 ford woody hotrod.

Its been choped and Z'ed to make it as low as it is. Has a lot of kustom stuff done to it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it! Reminds me of one of mine but better!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Love it! Reminds me of one of mine but better!


Thanks man....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*62 wagon*



















didnt finish today,was runnin around gettin parts to the body shop for my bomb.But, your wagon will be done soon wey.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Holly hell I LOVE IT. And looking at what you did. I know EXACTLY what im going to do with the paint now. U DA BOMB homie. 


LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT. :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Tight work up in here!! I'm lovin' the originality!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Will this is all really thanks to PHXKSTM's. He made this and gave up on it. So I bought it from him to do som with. And this is the start. I know what color paint ima gona use. Now just need to figer out a pattern to Loy down.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*QUE ONDA WEY*



halfasskustoms said:


> Will this is all really thanks to PHXKSTM's. He made this and gave up on it. So I bought it from him to do som with. And this is the start. I know what color paint ima gona use. Now just need to figer out a pattern to Loy down.



yo I made the back flat rather than a mirror console runnin down the middle so that you can put you a pump set up back there.Tonite Im doing a mini back seat & buckets cause you will have a front console.This tub end up being a smaller area to work with than I expected.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude lay it down and make it how you see it. I can't see anything tell you show it. So do what you feel needs to be done.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

How's it going tingos. Remember you can take your time with it. Just LOVE what you have done sofar.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> didnt finish today,was runnin around gettin parts to the body shop for my bomb.But, your wagon will be done soon wey.


Looking so tight, I saw it on facebook, Good job, I'll have to save up and have you hook me up wey :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*MY LORD !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Homie puttin in solid work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


TINGOS said:


> didnt finish today,was runnin around gettin parts to the body shop for my bomb.But, your wagon will be done soon wey.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



ricezart said:


> Looking so tight, I saw it on facebook, Good job, I'll have to save up and have you hook me up wey :thumbsup:


ready when you are wey.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *MY LORD !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Homie puttin in solid work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


gracias Trend


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> How's it going tingos. Remember you can take your time with it. Just LOVE what you have done sofar.
































dont lie you know you want it finished,cause so do I.lol.She will be done tomorrow homie.All down hill from here.
love seat & buckets tonite


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> dont lie you know you want it finished,cause so do I.lol.She will be done tomorrow homie.All down hill from here.
> love seat & buckets tonite


I just had to reply with quote cuz I LOVE IT. That is sooooooooo gooooooooooood lookin. I cant wait to paint it and get it done. This is going to be one of the best models I have.....Thanks to you TINGOS.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



halfasskustoms said:


> I just had to reply with quote cuz I LOVE IT. That is sooooooooo gooooooooooood lookin. I cant wait to paint it and get it done. This is going to be one of the best models I have.....Thanks to you TINGOS.


I try to help in any way I can,glad you like it wey.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Esto es hermoso !!!!!!!!!!!! 

I gotta get me a Tingos interior !!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Same here!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for a beautiful wagon!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Esto es hermoso !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I gotta get me a Tingos interior !!!!!!!!


you know the drill,,,,,,send anything you need when you ready.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So with a candy blue paint job, and these decals. This shit going to look good.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> So with a candy blue paint job, and these decals. This shit going to look good.


:yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: ....... 


halfasskustoms said:


> So with a candy blue paint job, and these decals. This shit going to look good.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Is this decal on clear paper or white.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

boy i cant wait till this build is ready. great job tingos interior is awesome!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*62 wagon*









































yo kick panels are foiled.Speedometer is mirrored out.Now just need to make you some seats & I can have the rest of the day off.lol.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> So with a candy blue paint job, and these decals. This shit going to look good.


oh hell yeah.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> yo kick panels are foiled.Speedometer is mirrored out.Now just need to make you some seats & I can have the rest of the day off.lol.


yo quick question on the color for the seats so please call me


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo*











what color foam do you want for the front & back seats wey????????????????????????????????


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> yo kick panels are foiled.Speedometer is mirrored out.Now just need to make you some seats & I can have the rest of the day off.lol.


God Dammit I love the way that looks. Great FUCKIN JOB homie.......


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> what color foam do you want for the front & back seats wey????????????????????????????????


I say blue and green trim lines.........Cuz it will stand out more that way.......Uless you see it diff....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> yo kick panels are foiled.Speedometer is mirrored out.Now just need to make you some seats & I can have the rest of the day off.lol.


man that looks real nice!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*





















almost done


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hell yha............Your killin it.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> almost done


Wow, now thats outside the box! WHere you be getting these krazy shapes from brah? Just art, some have it some dont, you and art 2 roll got these designs, colors and shapes down pat.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo Moke*



Lowridingmike said:


> Wow, now thats outside the box! WHere you be getting these krazy shapes from brah? Just art, some have it some dont, you and art 2 roll got these designs, colors and shapes down pat.



gracias wey,DYNASTY in the house.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> almost done


ESTAS CABRON TINGO :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

pimp shit right there!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ricezart said:


> Looking so tight, I saw it on facebook, Good job, I'll have to save up and have you hook me up wey :thumbsup:


just send me one wey,I know what its like to be short on funds.hit me up 214-794-2037


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Heres what you missed if your just seeing this thread for the 1st time.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just a thought homie .............. since the interior has teal in it and the decals are blue, 
I would put down a silver flake base(dupli-color sliver flakes are great).









then apply the decals. (dupli-color sliver flakes are great)

Next, I would use a *Kandy TEAL* over the decals. 

This way the paint jobe would match the interior perfectly ! 

JM .02


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the TIP. Was going to use a sliver flakes anyways. Now about the Decals are they on clear paper or white.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

They're on clear .......... Think of them as Kandy layouts.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool thanks.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Just a thought homie .............. since the interior has teal in it and the decals are blue,
> I would put down a silver flake base(dupli-color sliver flakes are great).
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on this. Plus that dupli color is a laquer I think (doesn't react with anything I shoot), lays down VERY flat compared to some other alternatives, only thing I've seen get close is HOK. plus with planet green and organic green that teal will look NICE!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guy's.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

YOU DO NOT MESS AROND:nono:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

GOOD GOING:yes:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

gettin your car on monday wey ups.Yo Tonioseven said he printed a pic of your interior to hang on his wall & says it's his favorite of interiors so far.Thanks Tonio on the comp wey but I myself didn't know the outcome of this interior when I first started it.LOOKS better in person is all I can say.THE DOORS-62 wagon commin to layitlow soon kinfolks be on the lookout


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

TINGOS said:


> gettin your car on monday wey ups.Yo Tonioseven said he printed a pic of your interior to hang on his wall & says it's his favorite of interiors so far.Thanks Tonio on the comp wey but I myself didn't know the outcome of this interior when I first started it.LOOKS better in person is all I can say.THE DOORS-62 wagon commin to layitlow soon kinfolks be on the lookout


It's one of my favs too!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well its all cuz of you TINGOS......Its my fav cuz its the only one you have done for me. 

And to all of you that have been following this car. Im going to do it up right.......I wont let you down. This shits going to look sick.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

It ain't too often you see an unfinished build get this level of support and enthusiasm,just letting you know we are all pulling for you(myself included).TINGOS hit one outta the park on the interior,now it's up to you to bring this baby home,cuz it's gonna be sick!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Means a lot seeing this my 1st model in over 4 1/2 yr now.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got your wagon on the bench bro ready to go......2 questions.....can i deal this off of you before i cut it?! LOL..if not....am i opening the tailgate too?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man. 2 thing. I would trade if for a 63 wagon. And the other, I didn't even think of that. If it's not to much trouble. But if it is then don't do it. And now that I think about it since I didn't even about it then you don't have to.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool man. 2 thing. I would trade if for a 63 wagon. And the other, I didn't even think of that. If it's not to much trouble. But if it is then don't do it. And now that I think about it since I didn't even about it then you don't have to.


no prob at all bro, i say if your swingin the doors, why not the gate?! thanks for the hardtop body though for sure bro!! im on it!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool deal man. I'm just glad something is happing to that old car.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool deal man. I'm just glad something is happing to that old car.


so i was thinking instead of sanding out the chrome door trim that wont be used since you want the middle post cut......to fill it in to 1 solid looking piece?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha thats kool.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COO!! sorry i couldnt drop you a call tonight...wifes been on the cell and kids playin games and killed the battery...anyway.....now we are all on the same page bro.....gettin late, but GAME ON!!
















damn bro...I REALLY WANT THIS CAR!! LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

yha me too homie.lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i started cutting it, and it suddenly burst into flames!? diagnosed as S.M.C.`````sudden model combustion! sorry i guess i cant send it back now?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dammmm really......Man that sucks. Its to bad that 2 door body I sent you is going to do the same thing as soon as you start cutting in to it......lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL, guess i wont be cutting the hard top then!!! BTW...i think i asked yah before but what black prime are the wagon and hard top in? stripping the hard top im not worried about, but i may grab some easy off for yah to do the wagon?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont know......I didnt paint it....Was like that when I got it......It was from a friend. So no telling.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I dont know......I didnt paint it....Was like that when I got it......It was from a friend. So no telling.


hmmmm.....ok.....im just sitting here playing with the fucking thing back and forth!! LOL!!! time to get cutting......you sure you dont want to trade?! :facepalm:i have a 63 wagon...but she's mine! maybe if i get some tops made and con 716 into making one i could get you a body?! LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha I used to have a 63 wagon but the guy I let make copy molds of it lost it so he gave me that 65 you got.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> COO!! sorry i couldnt drop you a call tonight...wifes been on the cell and kids playin games and killed the battery...anyway.....now we are all on the same page bro.....gettin late, but GAME ON!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Joe you can have it.This one's on me.lol.Just trippin out with yall.Fuck I want a wagon now & cut all the doors open.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha TINGOS right.....you can have it. I'll take your 63 wagon.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got your doors open bro......question.....driverside pillar.....i noticed a glue drop on the inside before i cut it but didnt really look at it...turns out at some point the piller was broken and glued back in.......i put the thread in to start cutting and it snapped out taking a piece of the pillar.....i got it glued up and holding in tape hoping it comes out sraight?! i havent cut the gate yet...i hit up google and cant find pics of a 65 wagon gate open?! only a 58 so far, i know the gate hinges down, but i dont know if the rear window hinges up or the rear glass went down into the gate?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well glad you got it to hold....let's hope it dose come out good. NOW bout the tailgate, the window rolls in to the gate befor you fold it down.

In the 50's to 58, the rear windows fold up. But in 59 and up they all rolled in the gate.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

cant wait to see this all opened up!!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Me ether.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well glad you got it to hold....let's hope it dose come out good. NOW bout the tailgate, the window rolls in to the gate befor you fold it down.
> 
> In the 50's to 58, the rear windows fold up. But in 59 and up they all rolled in the gate.


well she's opened up , the gate will be easy...i didnt want to use my clamps like i said, so i been doing this all by hand ......got her all cleaned up....looking at making yah a post for the doors to close.....and carnage struck! :facepalm:the body caught my shirt and it fell on the table and broke at the rear pass. quarter and now...both pillars! the breaks are clean, so i can save it with some CA and styrene....im just fightin the wing windows now for the 1st original broken piller that was previously "fixed"....i know i have a junker 67 body im thinking of cutting the wing windows cuz the resin wings were a biotch like i thought they'd be!! i got the pass wing out, but the 1st broken piller killed all that! LOL dont give me the finger yet bro! LOL....with a 10 year old resin...i was expecting worse?! if a 65 body could be donated to this cause.....an all plastic front wind sheild would be better off to make sure the wind shield fits flush! the only 65 i have was the one with busted pillars.....:banghead: im kinda let down, but ill make it work bro, i know you said "dont worry..its old" but i broke..ill fix it!!:h5::happysad:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WELL wait. HOW BOUT NO WING WINDOW. Well that make it eazyer. Just leave the window frame....unless that's fucked up too. Then just have only the door panel for all the 4 doors.

But I'll let you do what you want.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> WELL wait. HOW BOUT NO WING WINDOW. Well that make it eazyer. Just leave the window frame....unless that's fucked up too. Then just have only the door panel for all the 4 doors.
> 
> But I'll let you do what you want.


yah it would be easier for sure.....but looks goofy without it IMO? lemme try the 67 wing windows......i got a junk body some where....ill snap some pics real quick, then im gettin off here to get it back together! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man. Do what you want. Do what you fill good doing.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

breath easy bro, its not all that bad..............


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I say just keep the wings off. But that's me. For me it wood make it look like a newer lookin street style mild custom.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

The brakes look real clean. Looks like a way easy fix.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> The brakes look real clean. Looks like a way easy fix.


yah, it should be ok, im just gonna fight the drivers piller alittle from where it was originally broke before i finished it off! LOL your call on the wing windows....if you want em off, thats all you......im still gonna try the 67's anyway though! LOL! so ill chop off the already busted drivers wing and mock it up and then mock the pass. side that has the good wing, and you can pick from there?! i just need to get the body back together again!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well if you going to do all that work mocking them up, then I'll keep them. I was trying to make it easy for you.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

mocking up is easy, remember the pass. side is still good, either way i gotta remove the driver side to fix or sand flat......lemme get on it and ill get at yah tommorow


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ouch on that break man!I'd have probably punched a hole in the wall if it happened to me.Hock got patience to see it through,just a matter of not letting setbacks get the better of you.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I would have done that too. But seeing that Hock did it. It wasnt me. So I fill better. Im hoping it turns out OK.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL, it'll be ok...here's those mock up pics for you to pick from.......
the look WITH the wing windows.......
















the look WITHOUT the wing windows all open...........


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dammit I can't tell what to do.....if you want to keep them then OK. If not tihen that's fine too. It's up to you. But thanks for the mock up.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dammit I can't tell what to do.....if you want to keep them then OK. If not tihen that's fine too. It's up to you. But thanks for the mock up.


:banghead: LOL, dammit!! LOL its not my call, THIS IS ALL YOU!! which one do you like better?! if you want the wings, ill cut em off my green 65 body you replaced......and get em on your wagon.....LOL honestly, this is the easy part bro! my head ache is the driver post the i technically DID NOT BREAK!!! LOL i just finished it off! :facepalm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha you right bout the drivers side. Oh hell OK put the other wing on there too. Youz is right. Looks better with them.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok so I got my 62 wagon back from TINGOS and I think I see now why PHXKSTM's stopes wanting to do this car. The window frame is way off to put a stock 59 window in it. Here I got pics.







If you look the windows in there and up at the drivers side top the frame is worped. So it don't fit. Iv got this rubber plastic stuff I'm going to try and hear dry over the doner window and see if I can get it to mold right.














We'll see.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok so I got my 62 wagon back from TINGOS and I think I see now why PHXKSTM's stopes wanting to do this car. The window frame is way off to put a stock 59 window in it. Here I got pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup when the interior tub is in it,it looks like the dash is off center.But, it was the winsheild all along.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

other than that I did some alright body work on it cause I couldn't stand to see it look like that while mocking it up.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok I got it to mold for the most part. Just have to cut it to fit.


















And here's it on the car. Not in the car just on it to see how it looks.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good.You using Squadron putty?I tryed that stuff and it cracked over time,Still looking for the right shit to use.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good.You using Squadron putty?I tryed that stuff and it cracked over time,Still looking for the right shit to use.


the green shit is junk.....use the white/orange tube.... white putty...never had any probs....using it 8 years plus!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

looks like your on the right track with that windshild :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> the green shit is junk.....use the white/orange tube.... white putty...never had any probs....using it 8 years plus!


the green putty was on the car when he sent it to me.I went over it with the white putty for the roof & front of the winshield.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha and it was on there when I got it aswell. But I think if you shave most of it off should be OK.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got some time to work with the wagon bro!! she is is 1 solid pice again!!! LOL
















photobucket is actin up, im tired as hell...so i'll get back to yah!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok soooooo iv been trying to make this ft window for my 62 wagon. That shit ant going to work. So I said fuck it I'll just fix the window frame. In doing so he the deck were the wiper Monts at was cut wrong. And I couldn't fix the way the frame would sit. I said that I was going to make it more custom and do a 62-61 cross over. So I CUT the whole ft clip off of it. And put a ft clip from a 61 on there. WELL THAT SHIT DIDN'T WORK ETHER. FUUUUUCCCCCCCCCK and in trying to make it fit I cut some of the 62 so now if I try and put it back together it won't fit.
Here look at these fucking shitty pics of me bing a GOD DAMMMMMMMM FUCK UP.




































So now that FUCKED up, I need a whole ft clip for a 62 now. HELP. Buy it or trade LMK


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok soooooo iv been trying to make this ft window for my 62 wagon. That shit ant going to work. So I said fuck it I'll just fix the window frame. In doing so he the deck were the wiper Monts at was cut wrong. And I couldn't fix the way the frame would sit. I said that I was going to make it more custom and do a 62-61 cross over. So I CUT the whole ft clip off of it. And put a ft clip from a 61 on there. WELL THAT SHIT DIDN'T WORK ETHER. FUUUUUCCCCCCCCCK and in trying to make it fit I cut some of the 62 so now if I try and put it back together it won't fit.
> Here look at these fucking shitty pics of me bing a GOD DAMMMMMMMM FUCK UP.
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to measure 52 times then cut once :facepalm: that still can be saved


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Look for another 62 Impala body, if I had one I d send it to you.me personally I think you should have just scratchbuilt the windshield, frame what I would have done even if it took forever.Like Eso said it can still be saved,but you might be better starting with a new body,I have a Lincoln roof,but that looks like it's still good.Just my.0 2


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well heres the biggest DUMB ass thing I did. Instead of just cutting the wiper dek I cut the whole ft clip. Here's what it looks like.


















Now if you look at the roof it's off center just a lil and that's why the window frame didn't fit right.










LMK how I can save this.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Iv got anther top. Im thinking of doing that other body idea.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't know about the front clip,looks butchered,hmmm,do you have any windshield deck lids you could try out?Like I said go with a new body,bro,I have a Lincoln wagon roof if you want it.Take your time don't get to excited like I did with my 66 decals,and plan things through.I do have an old glue bomb 63 if you're interested...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I think im going to get a new one. And recut everything to it right.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

what about making some new pillars and shave in a smooth fire wall make that front end tilt?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I still have the window frame. That's still good. But with the roof off a lil the frame don't fit right. And I don't want a tilt clip on this car. I'd rather just get anther body.


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great stuff homie!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

JLR_405 said:


> Great stuff homie!


Thanks man.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*wow*

i feel your pain,start over with a new body.Phnxhustoms mistake was chopping off a the front winsheid.This time keep the original winsheild & mold the roof into the wagon top the same way 716 Layinlow does it wey.You'll be alright fool.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I dont like starting over cause you feel like it's a loss now,but chill for a minute & try it again wey.Dont let these little plastic cars get to you homie.This was meant to happen & do the rood mold into an original winsheild.Look at it as an improvement & not a fuck up.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha man, I'm thinking that already. Thinking of a 62 vert. And then I have to wait tell this next payday cuz I'm broke right now.

So this time I'm going to take my time with it and try to do like you said TINGOS. I had that plan already. So we'll see how it go's


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got photobucket up...here's the rest of the pics i had bro...............
the fronts closed looks pretty good........








the rears has a lil gap, maybe a thin sheet of styrene? bont i dont wanna mess with it, should maybe wait til you do your hinges and see how the doors ACTUALLY fit, cuz i just have em taped in for the mock up pics...








now for the interior tub.........the door panels look like they will fit the doors....but notice the "post" in betweenthe door panels...thats what i was talking about making the center "post" for the doors to hinge
















now for the tail gate.....i dont think imma cut it open...notice in the pc, the pass. side line splits the tails even, the drivers side literally goes into the tail bezel...i could try to cut it to split the tail even, but the string jumps into the door line and easily runs through! IDK yet, i may still, just cause the doors are open, why not the gate...you know?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh man that's kool YO. Thanks for doing all that. If you don't want to do the gate it's kool I see what your saying bout it. FUCK that inner door panel post that's going away. Iv got plans for the doors and panels, just wait you'll see.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh man that's kool YO. Thanks for doing all that. If you don't want to do the gate it's kool I see what your saying bout it. FUCK that inner door panel post that's going away. Iv got plans for the doors and panels, just wait you'll see.


so you dont need me to fab a CENTER door post for the doors to hinge to then?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No it kool man. The ft door is being hinged to the ft fenders and the rear doors are being hinged to the rear 1/4. The 2 doors are going to open like a work van. Were the ft door locks in to the rear door. I'm going to put a lip on the rear door so it don't close inside of itself.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> No it kool man. The ft door is being hinged to the ft fenders and the rear doors are being hinged to the rear 1/4. The 2 doors are going to open like a work van. Were the ft door locks in to the rear door. I'm going to put a lip on the rear door so it don't close inside of itself.


that sounds cool as hell sam!! i get what you are saying! my 99 excab s10 works like that...door opens regular, the ex-cab opes suicide, but driver door wont close with out the ex-cab door being closed! anyway......not having to fab that post for you saves A TON of time! so ill get your body work done.....sanded up and primed...and she'll be back to NC in no time! i still thing the gate needs to swing, but ill tackle the body woes 1st!! i hope you get your 62 going! ill check and see....i know i have a 62 vert that has a warped windsheild post....but you could grab a 62 bel air kit for cheap?! i have em, just not sure of whats in boxes or if i wanna drop em?! the top is going away anyway on yours.....the chrome impala tail panels comes in the vert and hard top.......


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man. Sounds good to me on the 65. On the 62 that's good to no on the chrome. I didn't know that.

Thanks.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I wish I was able to keep the 62 window but when i was building it it snapped and the 59 frame was in my parts bin. sorry it caused a mess. Hopefully you still have the extra wagon top and able to rebuild with a new 62.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> I wish I was able to keep the 62 window but when i was building it it snapped and the 59 frame was in my parts bin. sorry it caused a mess. Hopefully you still have the extra wagon top and able to rebuild with a new 62.


Already in the works man. I ant giving up on this one. I love the idea to much to give up. And it all started with what you made with it. If the 62 frame dont work I'll go back to the 59 and make it fit better. Cuz that whole idea you did was great.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so do you want me to cut the door panels out on the tub or just finish the body?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

If it's not to much to ask.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> If it's not to much to ask.


i gotcha bro.....yah, that'll be easy and as thick as the tub is, it better not break! LOL.....so that post is gone as well right?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

yep and thanks.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Let me know when you get those parts bro.I sent you the whole Lincoln wagon build sans wheels,I could never get this kit to work for me.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha man will do. And THANKS for all the help.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> yep and thanks.


im on it! so im hearing if i easy off the paint, it'll take the glue/post work with it.......how set are you having me strip the body and throw new primer? one big red flag for me.....i put the blue painters tape on the door to sand the wing off....i pulled the tape off and the tape pulled a chunk of paint off to a CLEAN resin piece of the door......meaning who ever painted it...white, then black.....never sanded the body...just painted over the smooth body...so paints gonna peel easy if you plan on tape work?! either way, its need to be stripped and saned down.....i was thinking maybe tape where i fixed the body and try to easy off it?! think on it?! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude U dont have to ask. U can do what ever you want. If you want to repaint, it's KOOL. If not, I'll do it. NOW if you want to cuz it'll make you fill better........LOL........... Than by all means go ahead.

But real talk, U dont have to, unless you want to.

And thanks for all that your doing already for this car.:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Let me know when you get those parts bro.I sent you the whole Lincoln wagon build sans wheels,I could never get this kit to work for me.


Dude that was fast shipping man. I got it today. Looks like good shit in that box. Going to see what I can do with that wagon and the 63.

Thanks Homie. U Da Man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that was fast shipping man. I got it today. Looks like good shit in that box. Going to see what I can do with that wagon and the 63.
> 
> Thanks Homie. U Da Man.


Anytime man!Yeah I thought it wouldn't get there
that quick,I lost the Lincoln wheels,that 63 was just blah I was a knucklehead when I did that shit.Glad 
they got there safe!NC huh? you're in Hardy boy country!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No Durham county. Were duke hospital is.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah Ur right they' re from Cameron.Good luck on your builds can't wait to see more!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you started the 39 yet?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

yha painted it and it came out like shit......So waiting to strip it and get other paint to paint it with.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn sorry to hear about that,I've fucked up shit 20 X worse.I tried to graft a 50 Chevy pu front clip to a 48 Ford woody in an attempt to make a panel delivery then covered it in bondo.What color where you going for,homie?Did it run or crack?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I posted this I think on the 1 st page. Here's better pics.


































Over the years the decal paint job is cracking I found out by taking these pics. So som time later I'll have to redo it all over. As You can see I had a bad ft window and it was cracked and to go with that kustom RATROD look, I put it in.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still held up pretty good.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> I posted this I think on the 1 st page. Here's better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn man, I love it!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Means alot.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just saw your video, you got pretty cool car,better then what Im stuck driving:nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just saw your video, you got pretty cool car,better then what Im stuck driving:nicoderm:


Thanks man. I love it.just can't wait to fix this bitch up. I found out Iv got the only one in 4 states around me.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Heres another old ass model iv done. Maybe 5-6-7 yr ago.

A rolls barn find. Lowered it. Pinstriped it. And painted the dash and said let's go.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hate to be the one that responds to all your posts so if I'm annoying you LMK lol!How can I resist,this is Kool shit.Did you do the pinstripes by hand?just got pinstriping brush,a mack,gonna practice on my 1:1 Silverado,if I get good I'll do models probably hook friends up.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work up in here bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hate to be the one that responds to all your posts so if I'm annoying you LMK lol!How can I resist,this is Kool shit.Did you do the pinstripes by hand?just got pinstriping brush,a mack,gonna practice on my 1:1 Silverado,if I get good I'll do models probably hook friends up.


I'm just glad someone like my shit. The pin striping is decal. Iv done my 1.1 cars in pinstriping and it's a big deff from 1.1 to 1/25.
But good luck.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Nice work up in here bro!! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I'm just glad someone like my shit. The pin striping is decal. Iv done my 1.1 cars in pinstriping and it's a big deff from 1.1 to 1/25.
> But good luck.


Yes it is lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hate to be the one that responds to all your posts so if I'm annoying you LMK lol!How can I resist,this is Kool shit.Did you do the pinstripes by hand?just got pinstriping brush,a mack,gonna practice on my 1:1 Silverado,if I get good I'll do models probably hook friends up.


LOL....speaking of which......i got your interior all opened up and about smoothed out sam.......ill grab some easy off this weekend and get it ready for primer....almost back to yah!! i wanna strip it before i do the wing windows!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> LOL....speaking of which......i got your interior all opened up and about smoothed out sam.......ill grab some easy off this weekend and get it ready for primer....almost back to yah!! i wanna strip it before i do the wing windows!


Kool man. Sounds good to me.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What color are U gonna go for on your wagon?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> I posted this I think on the 1 st page. Here's better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang I really like this wey


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> What color are U gonna go for on your wagon?


I don't know yet. Going to go thur all the franklin ink decals and see what looks good for a 65. Then go from there.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I got you covered bro......any colors you got in mind?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont know. Maybe something that hasnt been over done to much. Color wize I mean.

Like I told TINGSO when he did the tube for my 62.......If you want to make som look kool as shit, I'll go off of that. (like what ever 
you chose to do).:dunno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Wanted to do something that NO ONE HAS done yet, So I started with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...











One of my favorite of your builds,I seen one on the other site but it had a Nazi flag on the seat (see Der Feurur Face)caused a bit of a stink its on page 14 I believe.Nice build, except for the seat. The dude who made it is from Brazil.I think yours is better though,holmes,just more down to point!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Iv seen only a few of these done. But there all stock. Mines the only one iv ever see done like this.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Didja get a replacement body for your Doors 62 yet?Can't wait till you get your 65 back from Hock,that's gonna be badass!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Crazy builds. loving the rods and customs! Plus I thingk I've seen every yr wagon but 61, that's nice! only seen 61 4drs..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Didja get a replacement body for your Doors 62 yet?Can't wait till you get your 65 back from Hock,that's gonna be badass!


No I didnt. Fonds fell thur and I didnt get one yet. But I get payed this thursday so hoping then to get one. And that 65 I cant wait ether. Thanks.



Lowridingmike said:


> Crazy builds. loving the rods and customs! Plus I thingk I've seen every yr wagon but 61, that's nice! only seen 61 4drs..


Thanks man. Living most my life in socal, Iv seen it all. Thanks for the comp.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Didja get a replacement body for your Doors 62 yet?Can't wait till you get your _*65 back from Hock*_,that's gonna be badass!


i bought the wrong easy off friday, wasnt gonna chance shit, i re-upped to the right can...gotta find some time to strip it....re-up some sand paper.....primer her up, and she's on the way......i just keep gettin backed up here!!! :facepalm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No worrys man. It's all good homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Quick question,didja trash the old one?It could be the base for a badass stretch hearse project,think about,homie.I remember I screwed up chopping my ecto 1 caddy now I'm thinking about turning it into a flower car elco style.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Wanted to do something that NO ONE HAS done yet, So I started with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn man, I've been missing out. saw cemetary81 quote this & had to thumb back to find it full size. thing is wicked! love it. great work all around!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No I still have the body from the doors back with the top still on it. I keep it so I could use it as a templet. When I get this new one done, If you want it you can have it. But if you do look at the pics of it cut up to see if you realy want it or not.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> damn man, I've been missing out. saw cemetary81 quote this & had to thumb back to find it full size. thing is wicked! love it. great work all around!:thumbsup:


Thanks man. I have to think out of the box to do som that you havent seen yet. Most of my shit you see all the time on the net or at a show but Im allways thinking of way to be deff-


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll see.I got a lot of projects and bullshit going on but Ill take it off your hands when you're done with it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I'll see.I got a lot of projects and bullshit going on but Ill take it off your hands when you're done with it.


Kool.....I will say that you cant have the TINGOS tub he did for me. Thats going ing the new wagon I do........Ha Ha sorry....LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Didn't think you'd give that up LOL!Now too put something kool to surround it!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

YOUR WAGON HATES ME!! ....LOL...i got the doors stripped......the black paint was no problem, but there was a white...enamel...? im guessing that just wont give!! the doors finally came clean...and just like i thought!........no sanding at all!! the resin is smooth as hell! :facepalm:imma tape off where the body broke and easy off the body.... but this fucker is gettin to be a nightmare!! LOL at least i got your "want" list of cut it open done! LOL!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> YOUR WAGON HATES ME!! ....LOL...i got the doors stripped......the black paint was no problem, but there was a white...enamel...? im guessing that just wont give!! the doors finally came clean...and just like i thought!........no sanding at all!! the resin is smooth as hell! :facepalm:imma tape off where the body broke and easy off the body.... but this fucker is gettin to be a nightmare!! LOL at least i got your "want" list of cut it open done! LOL!!


LOL well good luck with what ever else your going to do with it. Unless you want to call it done. I'm kool with that. Up to you.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> LOL well good luck with what ever else your going to do with it. Unless you want to call it done. I'm kool with that. Up to you.


this is the easy part now, just get it stripped, a lil mud work and i think it'll be on its way, i figure you could paint it with the primer you use, that way nothing happens to your paint job later? or i could prime it, either way doesnt matter, im sure your just itching to get it back! LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You right can't wait to get it back. But I want it lookin good so I don't mind how long it takes.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So I just paid for a 62 from IceMan, should be here in 2-3 days. Then I'll be back on that wagon. And hope to get it done the right way. We'll see if I don't fuck this one up. I'll take my time with this one. Shit it might be my YR long model for that contest.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wave:whats up....gonna hit up that hobbie shop on friday, take a bunch of kits and do some tradin...:biggrinrobly take some projects up and BS with the owner


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

In case you havent see that RatRod thread here's what you have been missing from me.




















And in the Garages thread heres this

Made this about 5 yr ago. Its 1/87 scale. HO train set size. In case you didnt know how small it is.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :wave:whats up....gonna hit up that hobbie shop on friday, take a bunch of kits and do some tradin...:biggrinrobly take some projects up and BS with the owner


I work a 12-9pm shift at my work, so it'll take me a lil bit to get down there but when I do I'll hit you up.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> In case you havent see that RatRod thread here's what you have been missing from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you really are a diorama masterDid you see that 34 Mercedes on the other site I was talkin about?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, that diorama is so sweet!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn you really are a diorama masterDid you see that 34 Mercedes on the other site I was talkin about?


No I looked thur 10-15-20 pages too. If you can find that link, Thad be great.



rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, that diorama is so sweet!


Thanks man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wish I knew how to do the link on this thing,But I fucked up,its on p 18.Der fuerers face is what its called.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Found it...wow crazy shit right there.

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=completed&action=display&thread=14187


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah,like I said its a great build except for the seat.But the kat who built it didnt mean anything offenive by it and IMHO it would lose alot of its theme without it.It actually has an antiNazi theme if you read into the theme of its name.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Is that Iceman on this site. The guy who made that car. Shit I like all of it, even the seat. Cuz like you said it fits the theam of the car. I made mine in 06-07. So I say he took my idea and made it look better.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

naw but Icemans there.though.Hes selling his kits over there too.I actually thought Iceman was Fredmellini lol!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK I got my new 62 about 3-4 days ago.










So I started cutting. Heres what I got sofar.


















And seeing I'm going to have to make the wagon top to fit the body some how. The wagon top is worped. But I'll see what I can do. And make it fit. Getting some modeling putty today.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I got a deff top, this one fits alot better.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey that's my top LOL!Glad to see it being used and it worked out!I see u went with a belair instead ....kool


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

yha when I get it all striped and filled in it'll look a lot better.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hope it's not too hard to strip the old paint off,it is pretty stubborn.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hope it's not too hard to strip the old paint off,it is pretty stubborn.


LOL....stubborn is halfass' 65 wagon!! LOL, but i got her all stripped! hit it with yellow can easy off sam! it works GOOD! i found a new method to the pond!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hope it's not too hard to strip the old paint off,it is pretty stubborn.


Well we will just have to see.



hocknberry said:


> LOL....stubborn is halfass' 65 wagon!! LOL, but i got her all stripped! hit it with yellow can easy off sam! it works GOOD! i found a new method to the pond!


I'll try that too. Thanks guys.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

What are plans for the wagon?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I think this is going to be my YR long build off. Cuz when I get the top done, then the whole kit to be chromed. Then the decals, then clear it, then plumed, then put all together.

Well see how long it takes me to do all this. Im thinking the wait on the chromes and plumming it is going to take most of the time.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work on the belair wagon


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. This is going to look good when done.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Badass project!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. I'm going to take my time with it. Going to make this one be the best one iv ever done.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks man. I'm going to take my time with it. Going to make this one be the best one iv ever done.


next to the 65 wagon you sat on forever, got stripped and cut.......dont know your plans, but i bet tingos would hook it up again!! im grindin on the body, working on a box so it dont get killed in shipping, then she's home to be on the bench after how long sam?!..........


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

10 yr Iv had that 65. Just now having shit done to it. All thanks to you HOCK. I don't know my plans yet. I have non. But it's going to be LowRider, but that's all I know.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks you guys. As requested. That green thing in the back. Started life looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty rad, but i think you mean "import" not inport


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> 10 yr Iv had that 65. Just now having shit done to it. All thanks to you HOCK. I don't know my plans yet. I have non. But it's going to be LowRider, but that's all I know.


meh...in my world it dont matter what you do to it!!! its a wagon! anything would be cool! hell lift it on a 4X4 chasiss!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah make it a donk lol just kidding hehheh


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I know I live in the south....but that donk shit out here drives me crazy. I can't stand it out here. Lo lo fo sho doe, all day.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

.
.
.
.
.
.
Or ratrod.....lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT homie:h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:

I'm going to have a update today......just wait and see.....something most of you have never seen.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So the 62 is getting there, getting the wagon roof stripped right now. So to do something I starting this.










And to show you how small this is to a reg model. Here's this.











It going to be a hotrod/ratrod. But I'm hoping it's going to be done today or Sunday. We'll see.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> So the 62 is getting there, getting the wagon roof stripped right now. So to do something I starting this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is a hell of a kool score,my friend.Are you gonna channel it?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So here's a mock up of what I'm going for. .
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.
.
.lookin at the box you wouldn't ever think that this could look good. You just have to think out of the box fools.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell I think it looks kool.Even looking at the box,though I'd never build it that way.Yours has a drag car feel.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, thinking of a Ed Roth kind of kustom hotrod.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Just got this in the mail.










I'm going to make it look my old wagon I used to have.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Just got this in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice who makes the 63 wagon


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Just got this in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on this,man!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> nice who makes the 63 wagon


I think it's R&R but not 100% on that.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Keep us posted on this,man!


Yha man will do.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

That little BMW looks cool man!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I think it's R&R but not 100% on that.


yeszir....its an R&R....i got that one, the 64, 61 and 66 wagons from R&R......BTW......the 65 is about on its way!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that looks great. Thanks for all that work your putting in on that.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Got the top to the 62 wagon striped, now going on the 62. I have it setting with testors cement witch says it takes to long to dry. I'm thinking it's going to need to have 2-3 layers of this stuff. Then sand it down and smooth it out. Should look ok when it's time to prime.










Then still working on the lil BMW. Getting the body to look good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice job on the paint removal,homie.Looks damn near brand new.I like the BMW,too.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks buddy.

Started my 63 wagon Judy to find out my lil girl lost my lil files, so now that's on hold.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that,did you get any new files yet?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Got them and started filing the 63 wagon down.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Right on keep us posted bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I got my 65 wagon back from HOCK today......WOW great work man......Thanks so much.



















Now just have to find out what color it's going to be.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

From "Huck" lol.Thats funny.Great to see that it made it,for a color,I dunno, Pagan gold? Good luck with what you go with bro,should be great.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry I was j/k back there I didnt mean to make fun of you.Are you gonna go full radical with the 65? 70s style would be kool too.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You can make fun of me all you want. Cuz I no something you don't....?????.....You want to know what it is.....well do ya.....PUNK. Well I'll have to tell you later cuz I have to find out what it is myself....LOL...

But on the 65 I don't know.....maybe. Or just new skool lowrider look.

The doors are going to open like a commercial van.....ft door opens first then the back opens. But the ft door close's into the back door. I'm going to try my own TINGOS interior. Then for the motor...????? I don't know yet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work here man!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey there you go LOL.I like the idea with the doors,I think I seen a tech with TINGOS (or maybe heard it cuz I've been looking all over for it,but to make the button pattern PHNXKSTM uses a bead holder.I tried it and it works great.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well I got my 65 wagon back from HOCK today......WOW great work man......Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????? tell my those pillars showed up snapped?! i see a white lines on the botom of the winshield?!?!?! :banghead:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude its just that right side...the drivers side is fine. I'll get it fixed. NO WORRYS. I just love how clean it looks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude its just that right side...the drivers side is fine. I'll get it fixed. NO WORRYS. I just love how clean it looks.


DAMMIT!!!! that sucks!!! and the drivers side was originally broke worse, so not ALL bad i guess?! i told you the 65 impy kit window was too small right?! you have the vaccum form windows though?! i didnt sand down all the way on the rear interior rear door panels.......figured i'd leave you extra to sand to fit to your specs?! glad yah like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I got the windows for this one.........I'll get her lookin good man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck on the build homie!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Doing this 64 for the Summer build off contest. And its the 1st time ever opening the doors on a kit too.


























Just have to figure how to jam it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres the jams on the Trokita Moonlight Jewell,Not perfect but maybe it can help you with your 64.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trying not to cut my finger as I type this.

BUT THANKS MAN.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got the bumper in yesterday,thanks homie!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I have'nt seen this guy in little while.. Im waiting for him to pop back up.. halfass is cool! where you at fool?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

He's on vacation,just 4 days left lol
.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Got the top to the 62 wagon striped, now going on the 62. I have it setting with testors cement witch says it takes to long to dry. I'm thinking it's going to need to have 2-3 layers of this stuff. Then sand it down and smooth it out. Should look ok when it's time to prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> He's on vacation,just 4 days left lol
> .


 well we came to his thread/ house just in time.. dude was on my mind.. good new's, we will be hear to welcome him back!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> halfasskustoms said:
> 
> 
> > Got the top to the 62 wagon striped, now going on the 62. I have it setting with testors cement witch says it takes to long to dry. I'm thinking it's going to need to have 2-3 layers of this stuff. Then sand it down and smooth it out. Should look ok when it's time to prime.
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > Noa man, Its still on my mind. Just with this build off and this other build off on the other site.......Its been sittin. But its going to get done. I look at it everday and its talking to me, saying do som with me. lol I'll get to it.
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:Glad to see you back on the bench:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That 62 wagon is coming alont nice homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> That 62 wagon is coming alont nice homie


Thanks man.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I havent posted any update on my summer build off 64. So here you go.

Strated with this,





Then said -HOW BOUT THIS IDEA-


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Opened the doors,










Then went with this.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Got som paint done at that time.

Just like in the pics befor here's more of the painted peaces but in a video.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is my 4th video on the build off topic and its funny how much of a JACKASS I sound like when talking to you guys.






Iv allso got the clear on it too. Just have to put the decals on it BMF it and then clear it again and the bodys done.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

64 is coming together bro.. your video was funny, You were talking like you where planing a prison brake..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> 64 is coming together bro.. your video was funny, You were talking like you where planing a prison brake..


I try to make it fun for everyone. Som people talk on the video like they were reading a Q-card.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


>


looks badass man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man.:biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I'd be embarrassed as fuck to post that trainwreck of a build...Jk lol it's badass bro!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I think I'd be embarrassed as fuck to post that trainwreck of a build...


I was thinking the same thing. What a fucking losser this half guy is..........oh shit I did it again.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> gettin loco with it I see,lol.have at it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thnaks homie. 

Going to lay the decals on today. I sprayed a gloss clear over them, didnt know if I needed to or not so I just did anyways.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:whats up homie, was in your neck of the woods today...picked up a 96 fleetwood on switches there today


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No shit you say. My hood and picked up a lolo. Was it white/spokes.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good nice engine swap!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well this bitch is DONED.


















































What u think.​


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like hammered shit....JK that build is badass,the V10 really sets it apart.Only a matter of time before someone drops a V10 in a 1:1 Impala!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You know what, U right. It dose look like that dont it. Thats it, I give up. NO MORE MODEL CARS FROM NOW ON. Im going back to playing with my self. At least that wont take 3 month to do. Just 3 min.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I heard it was 3 seconds lol:rofl:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Great build on the 64 motor looks awesome in it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I heard it was 3 seconds lol:rofl:


Just as loong as its not 3 months.



PHXKSTM said:


> Great build on the 64 motor looks awesome in it


Thanks man.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great after alll your problems. In vid #3 you said you sprayed flake. How? What brand? Can or air brush? Also missed the part on how you got rid of the haze from vid #4.

Great looking ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

wisdonm said:


> Looks great after alll your problems. In vid #3 you said you sprayed flake. How? What brand? Can or air brush? Also missed the part on how you got rid of the haze from vid #4.
> 
> Great looking ride. :thumbsup:


Its a can spray paint glitter.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

What brand? Is it from an auto store, HOK, craft store, please help a bro out.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Its from michaels craft store. This is what used.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Its from michaels craft store. This is what used.


thats the first time for me seeing that flake :shocked: sparys on good homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Spray a lot of it so you have enough to sand down and make it flat and smooth. It works for me. Cuz I know how to use it. But there's another kind of spray out there.

I havent used this one yet. But its prob the samething.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Heres a guy who started a thread on the stuff.

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=703460


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I couldn't get that stuff to lay out flat,even after clear it had like pin holes and bumps,yours came out pretty good,doesn't really look rough in the pics


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I couldn't get that stuff to lay out flat,even after clear it had like pin holes and bumps,yours came out pretty good,doesn't really look rough in the pics


yeah you did a great job,came out clean on the 64


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I found if you spray alot of it, then you can sand down smooooooooooooooooth. Then polish it then spray the clear.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I use the same glitter on a few of my builds..under folk art clear..one good buff and its shiny as hell.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I use the same glitter on a few of my builds..under folk art clear..one good buff and its shiny as hell.


Yes yes yes, and I just got that clear. Both together make a great combo.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well this bitch is DONED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP 1/2 THE 64 CAME OUT CLEAN AS A BITCH, THE SPRAY GLITTER THO I BOUGHT A CAN OF THAT STUFF BACK IN MARCH BUT I DIDN'T LIKE THE WAY IT SPRAYED SO I LEFT IT ALONE BUT NOW THAT I'M HERE CHECK'N YOU OUT I THINK I'LL TRY IT AGAIN :thumbsup: ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah man I found out how to use it. Spray a lot of it then sand down lightly tell smooth and youll be good.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Building a 63 impala wagon for the site customcarforum model car build off. Here's where the body is now.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

tht wagon is badass kinda looks like the 1:1 wagon u put together and tht blown 70 is sweet homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank man.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

flames came out great!:thumbsup:
are you gonna flat clear coat it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lookin good up in here bro.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> flames came out great!:thumbsup:
> are you gonna flat clear coat it?


Thanks homie. Don't know yet. Might not cus the 1.1 wasn't.



SlammdSonoma said:


> Lookin good up in here bro.


Thanks bro.


----------



## GothicKustomz (Sep 20, 2012)

MAN! you got some sic ass rides up man, that wagon is off the hook, great stuff man....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookin good up in here homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Found this pic on the google search for 32 Caddy,thought it looked familiar:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds lookin good up in here homie


Thanks man.


GothicKustomz said:


> MAN! you got some sic ass rides up man, that wagon is off the hook, great stuff man....


Thanks a lot.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Found this pic on the google search for 32 Caddy,thought it looked familiar:thumbsup:
> View attachment 548028


Right on man. Thanks.


----------



## GothicKustomz (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL< man I kno that flamed out rat wagon, yea, hows that coming along, yea i miss'd it the first go round,


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Its coming along. Need to make a ft window for it and fig out how the pinstripe the hood and tailgate then put it all together and Ill be done.


----------



## GothicKustomz (Sep 20, 2012)

Shweeeeet..


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well this bitch is DONED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this came out bad ass :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man, anything coming from you D2S guys means alot.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

The 63 wagons done.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

great job on the wagon!:thumbsup: super clean!!!uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks oldskool.:h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool replica!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Kool replica!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> The 63 wagons done.


This right here looks like a cool-ass road trip car!! I dig the hell out of it!! I'd throw some steelies on it but leave the wide whites; nonetheless, it's cool as hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. It's not for every one, but it was for me and I loved it.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> The 63 wagons done.


I seen the 1:1 on your web page man you had some real winners Half looks good Brah :thumbsup: ...:thumbsup: ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Dre,

One day I plan on making replicas of all the 1.1 cars Iv had. And doing them up like the way thay were when I had them. Thats a long ways away from now. But one day.


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

tht 64 is killin em nice! I have a question homie how do or wat do I use to cut a sunroof in my 75 caprice


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Jay.

 About the Cutting tho. I'd mask out the outline of the sunroof with tape. Then if you have a VERY SMALL drill bet. Like a hobby bet VERY VERY small, In the corner drill a hole. Then take some sewing string and put it thru the hole and side back and forth along the edge of the tape. Untell its cut out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

damn thanks homie! !


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks Dre,
> 
> One day I plan on making replicas of all the 1.1 cars Iv had. And doing them up like the way thay were when I had them. Thats a long ways away from now. But one day.


 Hell yeah,dig it homie theres a couple I would like to own again but the main one is a 66 caprice man that car got me so much money & women stayed hi, brah if i could lord knows:facepalm: ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Some inspiration for your next build:thumbsup::buttkick:
View attachment 562648


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 563234
> Some inspiration for your next build:thumbsup::buttkick:
> View attachment 562648


L O MUTHA FUCC'N L THAT CRAZY BUT YEAH 1/2 I'M IN RICHMOND WHAT BOUT 3-4 hrs FROM YOU :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

31 Flavors ain't got shit on me :naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I got a 3rd place prize in the mail today.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I got a 3rd place prize in the mail today.


nice! thats wats up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I got a 3rd place prize in the mail today.


Congrats homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice! thats wats up!!!:thumbsup:





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Congrats homie.


Thanks guys.


----------



## GothicKustomz (Sep 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> I got a 3rd place prize in the mail today.



Nice work man, whats next? grats on 3rd too, better then nothing for sure...


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrat's, Halfass, nice build, dig the flames. How'd you do the pinstriping?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I got a white ink pin and a red one and over laped each color the way the 1.1 looked.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

GothicKustomz said:


> Nice work man, whats next? grats on 3rd too, better then nothing for sure...


Im very slowly working on my 62 custom wagon and a 63 G/Rose.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:congrats on placing


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:congrats on placing


Thanks Coast.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks pina.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:Thanks homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats whats up 1/2 Congrat homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats bro.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Means alot.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the win bro.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, Ace.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats kool homie , congrats !


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*YOUR* :loco:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> *YOUR* :loco:


? Me ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

did you move facebook or are you on break ?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Drag Lo said I needed to get a FB acct cuz shit was going down....So I gave in and got one. Still cant belive I did that.

Im there and here. But over all Iv been on a brake ever sence I got done with the wagon.

I think the only reason the 64 and 63 got started and done was cuz I was in a contest.

Im going to make a come back soon....I hope.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

oh kay I really don't care for facebook to much its more like,2 faced book,whole lotta negative 2 faced people on fb I requested prayer for my son go'n to court last week and 1 of my so called associate started with some bullshit so I deleted his bitch ass kinda like killed him long distance if I was out in cali I would've went and beat his ass lol I'd like to see something over here yet I know what you mean ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I know what your saying. But there dumb ass drama everywhere for som reason. Just a bunch of dumb ass people out there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yuppers just gotta bob n weave thru em.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

your right,I'm glad I ain't that dumb :loco:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

just say'n what up to ya :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

YO!!!! homie. Glad someone is keeping this thread alive...LOL....Thanks.

Here you go. New car jumped right in front of the line. I love this thing.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What up bro!?


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Hook that up!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> YO!!!! homie. Glad someone is keeping this thread alive...LOL....Thanks.
> 
> Here you go. New car jumped right in front of the line. I love this thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok this is were I'm at now with the merc. Had to cut a doner tub and chassis up. Cut the tub door panels down a lil so the chassis could set higher in the body so the car can lay frame. Then cut the carson top to open the 1/4 window area up. Look 100x better this way.

Here look.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty slick improvements man,keep going


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Looking good 1/2, I think the carson top looks much better that way!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice looking good homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks YO!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Started something new. And small. It's a 1/87th scale 1940 ford. The one on the right is the kustom one I started.
Hosted on Fotki

I chopped the top in the front and sanded down all the moldings on the body.

Then painted the fenders.
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

Then painted the body.
Hosted on Fotki

And got the wheels painted.
Hosted on Fotki

All most done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok this is were I'm at now with the merc. Had to cut a doner tub and chassis up. Cut the tub door panels down a lil so the chassis could set higher in the body so the car can lay frame. Then cut the carson top to open the 1/4 window area up. Look 100x better this way.
> 
> Here look.


:shocked::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Started something new. And small. It's a 1/87th scale 1940 ford. The one on the right is the kustom one I started.
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> I chopped the top in the front and sanded down all the moldings on the body.
> ...


looking good!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks oldskool


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin good.....u ever get them wheels from sassneros


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bjiggster (Dec 31, 2012)

fresh ass rat rod homie,, got sum nice skills in that..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad to see you back build'n 1/2 Ass Kustom damn that merc looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Done with that lil 40 ford. Pics are crappy due to iPad 2 sucks.
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok this is were I'm at now with the merc. Had to cut a doner tub and chassis up. Cut the tub door panels down a lil so the chassis could set higher in the body so the car can lay frame. Then cut the carson top to open the 1/4 window area up. Look 100x better this way.
> 
> Here look.


Looks Hot...:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> TTT





Bjiggster said:


> fresh ass rat rod homie,, got sum nice skills in that..





Dre1only said:


> Glad to see you back build'n 1/2 Ass Kustom damn that merc looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





sneekyg909 said:


> Looks Hot...:thumbsup:


Thanks guys.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Started this a yr ago.almost done with it now.

Repainted it, decals, wheel swap.
Hosted on Fotki
Cut the back door open to put a motorbike in the back.
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sweet!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good up in here homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Heres what Iv been doing. Out off the 1/25 scale cars and got into 1/87 scale instead.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Looks great homie!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Heres what Iv been doing. Out off the 1/25 scale cars and got into 1/87 scale instead.


Look'n damn good 1/2,excellent work on the shop brah & all :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's damn kool,can't seem to stick to one scale can ya?!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's damn kool,can't seem to stick to one scale can ya?!


X2 looks clean


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homies.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Heres what Iv been doing. Out off the 1/25 scale cars and got into 1/87 scale instead.


thats really cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks oldskool.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOK'S GRATE BRO I LIKE DAT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOOK'S GRATE BRO I LIKE DAT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

:wave::inout::finger:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Where did this fucker go....what a asshole. Must be that fuckin face book shit.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I just got done with this. 1/87 scale 32 ford.
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Where did this fucker go....what a asshole. Must be that fuckin face book shit.



X2!!.....what a sellout!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> I just got done with this. 1/87 scale 32 ford.
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki


Looks good fawker:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm telling you coast....that fucking site is a drug. Fuckin hate that place, but can't get off of it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah fuck that place....it's soo gay...you fit right in..... Jk LOL homie nice job on the 32


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's some updates on my lil cars.
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Lookin good homie..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dat shit is dooooooope homie much props!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dat shit is dooooooope homie much props!


Thanks homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's some more.
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:UP BRO


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

NICE 1/2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet bro


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn looks killer bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Some cool stuff right there.:thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Lookin good!!

Just a heads up on hotwheelscollectors.com someone is trying to do a lowrider build challenge, you should check it out


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks sasisneros. I will.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thnaks homie.
> 
> Going to lay the decals on today. I sprayed a gloss clear over them, didnt know if I needed to or not so I just did anyways.


Hey Half...I remember you made a video of you laying the decals???
Ive been looking for it and can't find it :dunno:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here you go homie.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great video...:thumbsup:

Thanks Half...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep yep. Your welcome.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here's some updates on my lil cars.
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki


Sick work....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks face.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You too. That's funny so do I. So with that being said. Heres some updates.

All these are in 1/87 scale..........

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is called The Singapore Sling. Its based on a 27 chevy built by Dan Callins.
http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/featuredvehicles/0809rc_1927_chevy_modified_roadster/

I couldnt make it excatly the way Dan built his but I tryed to make it close.
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That lil car is in 1/87 scale.^^^^^^^^


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

All built in 1/87 scale.
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Phuggin' SICK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Who built that,looks like shit.........Just Playing 
Killing the H/O game


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

killer work up in here. keep it up homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys,


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Heres a 1959 Impala LowRider built in 1/87 scale.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

your kill'n it 1/2, 1/32 scale look'n good fam ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hay Dre its 1/87 scale, not 1/32. These lil cars are smaller then hotwheels by half the size.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

damn dude! that's crazy!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Went back home to the West Coast last weeking, Just had to stop by the "KING OF KUSTOMS" The Famus West Coast Kustoms.

My 2 kids and I. Big Dane isnt that "BIG" as you can see....lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BUMP it up 1/2 what it do :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice to see some of us remember me........lol Still building the small shit. Here's more.

These are all 1/87 scale.


































Thats all for now.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killing it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Just got done building this 1955 caddie nomad. Only one in this scale in the whole world.
1/87 scale.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

for being really small it looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Throw some patterns on it:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, Coast hell yeah. From trend when he was still around.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice, bro. That's crazy how you work with those tiny cars.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Badass work . Keep em comming.
i wana see a 70s lowrider cruise scene in 1/87 . jus sayin


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Funny you say that PHXKSTM. I just found some 70's style lowrider wheels in this scale. So that look is on its way.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Right now Im building this lil 1/87 scale Ratrod sedan.

















And yes those are PE parts in this small scale.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Right now Im building this lil 1/87 scale Ratrod sedan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is WAY COOL!! You must have INCREDIBLE eye sight, i have trouble with 1/25.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well Its all done now.
 1928 ford sedan. Kustom made frame, floor board, headers, 2 carb intake. Chopped it, channeled it. Wood slats for the roof. Photo etched parts from Pitstop Custom. Steering wheel, shifter, speedo, and grille. Seats are orange metal flake. Body is brown rust with sanded down weld line around the chop.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That little hot rod is so cool, I have not clue how in the hell you work on that little stuff, I've done some Hotwheels but nothing to this detail, just took um a part and painted them, but nothing like this. keep up the killer work homie. Very Cool.:worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Means alot.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That came out sick, bro. It's crazy you do that on such a small scale. Must take a lot of patience, that's why I know I'll never be able to do this, I got no patience.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats Bugs-one.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's more 1/87 scale cars and dio's for ya.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> Badass work . Keep em comming.
> i wana see a 70s lowrider cruise scene in 1/87 . jus sayin


Here's the 70's style lowrider. 57 ford. Built in 1/87 scale.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a 51 Buick built in 1/87 scale. All I did was chop it and drop it and put new shoes on it. Painted the seats and thats it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

those are sum sweet looking rides homie mad props


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Crazy work homie, keep it up.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whats good?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Whats good. Who you think you are to ask me that question.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

All built in 1/87 scale.

Here's my late'es build. 1960 Rat Bug.

















Next up. 1948 Chevy sedan with Franklin Inc decals.

















Next up a 1954 ford COE TOWTruck.

















Next up is the 64 from Up in Smoke.

















More to come later.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice work brotha.....pm'd


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Nice work brotha.....pm'd


Thanks homie.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

still waiting on you to make me one of those little 64 Impala's up to look like my 1:1, it would look great with the model sitting in the real one. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> still waiting on you to make me one of those little 64 Impala's up to look like my 1:1, it would look great with the model sitting in the real one. lol


Dude that is suck a good idea. The kool thing is that, in the scale the 1/87 scale car is the right size for a pedal car. No lie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a 32 ratrod. 1/87 scale.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

And another 32.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Just built this 48 ford from the movie Grease.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Also building a dio of the new home of halfasskustoms.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Just finish'est the Flamed merc from the movie Grease.


Its made my a Williams Brothers Clear plastic model. Painted it a flat black with a glass over it. Flames are decals. Made a dash for it and rear vert cover. Added a steering wheel and changed the wheels on it. Added BMF doe the chrome bumpers and grille.


Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

awesome.


----------

